# axiety , o.c.d , depression?



## TRES TEAL (Mar 13, 2006)

does any1 have any of those problems? i have anxiety and hate it, but for all the things i posted in the title, it helps alot to talk about it. my dr. gave me a px for effexor wich totally helped me, then i stopped taking it for 6 months and i was fine, then all of a sudden it recently came back so im back on the meds for a bit and am feeling great again . i just wanna know if any1 has any tips for dealing with severe stress other than medication. 1 thing that i know helps me, is get out of the house and take a walk , or i paint to keep my mind clear.


----------



## jmdulock (Mar 13, 2006)

I have anxiety too! I've been taking Zoloft for 6 months now and it's been working wonderfully. My px is low so sometimes I still get a little anxious, but to me that's ok. I still want to feel things I just don't want it to be as extreme as it was. Some things that work for me other than px is cooking, exercise, and listening to music.


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 14, 2006)

Ever since I was 16 I've had severe anxiety and mild OCD (it's definitely a part of my life but it doesn't control me like having to turn the lights on and off three times, it's more that I hate a change in routine and I often count my steps, etc). I'm not a sad/depressed person, but I took Celexa for five years. I had been taking 20mg and didn't really want to up the dosage, so my doc tried Paxil at 20mg. I was wayyyy overexcited (I guess because it's more an "upper" for depression than anxiety) and when he dropped me down to 10mg the panic attacks were very frequent. So he put me on Lexapro at 10mg and I am SO much better. I also have a very, very mild prescription for Xanax and I can take up to two whole pills a day (I often go weeks without touching them, and when I do I only take halves of the pills). I have also been seeing a psych because I didn't just want to medicate and not work through these issues, and I have never felt better.


----------



## NICOLE73 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have been taking Effexor for about two years. I am on the lowest dosagge, 37.5mg /day, and I can't imagine not being on this. My life has changed so much for the better since I started taking it.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 14, 2006)

i knew this would be a good topic... anxiety attacts n stuff like that are soo horrible. meds to some ppl are bad , but they really help u out tons if you need them. i just got a  low dosage of xanax too incase of an emergency attac and it just makes me feell better knowing i have them if i need them. im glad theres people on here to relate to!! i tried one of jm's ideas today when i was feeling a little anxious and baked some cookies with my son and it totally calmed me down


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_i just got a  low dosage of xanax too incase of an emergency attac and it just makes me feell better knowing i have them if i need them._

 
DITTO! For a long time I felt meds were a "crutch" and tried to never take them. My mom and my doctors have made me realize sometimes it can be a chemical imbalance beyond your control, and living with that panic or the fear that you MIGHT GET a panic attack is just HORRIBLE. Now I always have little xanax halves with me, just in case, and I realize they're there for a reason and there's nothing "weak" about taking them.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 14, 2006)

exactly! its no different than a diabetic taking insulin or ppl taking pills for their heart . but now ive got a question, but if u guys arent sure ill just call my pharmacist ... im going to my friends wedding in a cpl weeks and i wanna know if i can have a couple drinks . i know alchohol is a big no no to mix with some meds.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have OCD but I've never been on medication for it.  I'm not as bad as some people (think the people on MTV's True Life)  but I always have to make sure things "feel right".  Whenever I walk past a door I feel the side of it.  When I drink from a glass I feel the bottom, from one end to the other.  But if it doesn't feel right I do it again.

Some days its like eh, whatever, no big deal.  And other days I'm afraid its going to take over my life.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2006)

I have OCD too... I've suffered from a little depression throughout my life... I was diagnosed passive aggressive... I was too proud for a while to use pills... but it definitely makes a difference when I do use them. I suffer more from held in anger... the combination of being passive aggressive, a perfectionist with OCD makes for a lot of internal stress. It really runs in my family, and that was hard for me to accept..but my mom takes celexa, a lot of my aunts have taken depression meds... so I'm starting to accept that it's just a chemical thing I have to let someone help me with because I can't do it by myself.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 15, 2006)

All three, and despite all the meds I was on, I found that the best thing was therapy...good humanistic style therapy.  I used to be on a lot of things, but after I made a conscious effort to work things out in therapy, now all I have is Xanax for emergencies.  I know some people aren't excited about therapy, but I highly recommend it, even if you don't have a major problem.  It's so nice to have someone to talk to and bounce things off of who doesn't have a personal investment in your life!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 15, 2006)

i bet therapy helps alot. i have absolutely no time for it tho, iim very young (21 in sept) and i have a 3yr old son. he is having trouble talkng, so ive got four different teachers coming to my house every day of the week and it is soo time consuming. then after all of his classes, ive gotta make his dinner, bathe him, do an activity, and then put him down for bed. by the time all of thats over, im ready to relax and watch tv till i fall asleep. atleast he starts preschool in a month so i can have the day to myself to do things i need to do.


----------



## jmdulock (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_exactly! its no different than a diabetic taking insulin or ppl taking pills for their heart . but now ive got a question, but if u guys arent sure ill just call my pharmacist ... im going to my friends wedding in a cpl weeks and i wanna know if i can have a couple drinks . i know alchohol is a big no no to mix with some meds._

 
I'm also not supposed to drink on Zoloft, but sometimes I do have a couple when I go out with the girls. I noticed that I can't drink as much as I did before and my buzz feels a little different. I don't usually have more than a drink or two.


----------



## AspiringArtist (Mar 17, 2006)

First of all, I wanted to say that I totally relate.  I have been diagnosed with a variety of mental illnesses (mostly because I've seen quite a few doctors) and am on valium for my anxiety.  For me, I'm quite agoraphobic, and get anxiety just being in the house.  It helps me though to force myself out to quiet places, like a park or something to walk and clear my head.  I also keep myself as busy as possible with my work at home job and distance education classes.  It's hard to construct your life to deal with an illness, but you can do it.  I also do pilates and stuff to try and be more "centered" I guess.  It helps with anxiety, but not the rest, sadly.  But I figure if I can get a handle on the anxiety, I can get a handle on the rest eventually.


----------



## Amymo (Mar 19, 2006)

I felt I had to reply to this thread because I have just started to get a handle on my anxiety/depression problems.  After several therapy sessions I have felt strong enough to go it alone but it is hard.  I sometimes feel awful for the pressure I have put on my family and friends and other days I worry that those who are less dependable may one day use this problem against me, I guess I worry I have told people too much of my problems.  

I have learned that these are examples of my mind getting carried away with itself and the after-effect tends to really affect my day.  I find getting up with a smile makes everything more bearable and because facing the day is hard I really look forward to painting on a funky face to present to the world!  I try to exercise or read a good book every lunchbreak to ward off bad thoughts and find being around people helps so I try not to separate myself off from people like I used to.

Home can be boring and lonely so if it gets to that stage I get onto the net and search around, email friends and look out a nice recipe to make for dinner.  Baking is very theraputic as is card and jewellery making - I really recommend putting together a jewellery kit and hunting out curios to add to necklaces/bracelets etc.  For me its keeping busy and sociable that really helps - good luck to others in this situation and stay confident in yourself


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 19, 2006)

i love the idea of a jewelry kit, that would definately be fun and keep me busy...thanks , thats some good info!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 19, 2006)

i was on effexor, and ended up with really bad side effects after i'd been on it for year or two. i've been on elavil, effexor xr, cymbalta (which caused hallucinations for me), zoloft, paxil, and wellbutrin (which caused my blood pressure to plummit and i ended up in the hospital being monitored for seizures). i'm back on zoloft and it's not really doing crap for me. i'm diagnosed with clinical depression, general anxiety disorder, panic disorder, bulimia, and post traumatic stress disorder. i paint and draw with pastels to calm down, but it's still a struggle every day. i also started a makeup blog to put up my FOTD, and that's something to keep me busy. I go back and forth- I've been dealing with this for four years, and it's hard. But you just have to think about what you have to live for, what makes life good, and stay focused on that.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been chronically depressed for 6 years now, though I had my first severe depressive episode 7 years before that.

For the first 3 yrs of being chronically depressed I had a lot of panic and anxiety problems and though I was put on meds for it, I actually learnt to talk myself out of them.

This is what I do when I feel a panic attack coming on. I just try as much as possible to keep physically relaxed, and deliberately think of something that makes me happy or smile NO MATTER WHAT. We're talking foolproof can't-help-but-smile. I have 3 very precious memories that I 'summon' and as soon as I start to think about them, the panic starts to subside.

Medication does help a lot, but I've found despite the cost and how goddamn hard it is, therapy has helped me with some major issues I've had. While it is painful, it's a better long-term solution to meds. And as many of you know, meds have some awful, debilitating side effects. I can't actually work because the side effects are so...harsh. It doesn't help that I'm so small either!

One just has to keep trying to beat the demon, I guess...


----------



## Chelly (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Ever since I was 16 I've had severe anxiety and mild OCD (it's definitely a part of my life but it doesn't control me like having to turn the lights on and off three times, it's more that I hate a change in routine and I often count my steps, etc). I'm not a sad/depressed person, but I took Celexa for five years. I had been taking 20mg and didn't really want to up the dosage, so my doc tried Paxil at 20mg. I was wayyyy overexcited (I guess because it's more an "upper" for depression than anxiety) and when he dropped me down to 10mg the panic attacks were very frequent. So he put me on Lexapro at 10mg and I am SO much better. I also have a very, very mild prescription for Xanax and I can take up to two whole pills a day (I often go weeks without touching them, and when I do I only take halves of the pills). I have also been seeing a psych because I didn't just want to medicate and not work through these issues, and I have never felt better._

 

i used to take lexapro - but i gained 20 pounds!! so i took myself off of it and the anxiety is back and worse than ever but im just trying to cope with it day by day. the biggest thing i try to do is tell myself that things are NOT THAT SERIOUS!! and it helps to an extent but i still freak out sometimes lol

hope lexapro works for you<33

EDIT:

i also wanted to say that another way im trying to get past anxiety is to take up a hobby.... hence why im into makeup.. that honestly is the best thing to keep my  mind on one thing and not freak me out - and i hardly wear makeup (how bad is that) thank god for specktra <33


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_EDIT:

i also wanted to say that another way im trying to get past anxiety is to take up a hobby.... hence why im into makeup.. that honestly is the best thing to keep my  mind on one thing and not freak me out - and i hardly wear makeup (how bad is that) thank god for specktra <33_

 
Please don't even think I'm disrespecting by suggesting this, it's just a thought. I just don't want to offend anyone.

Hobbies do help, but if a person is using activity as a way of avoiding what the underlying reasons are for anxiety and panic, then it can be just as bad in the long run. Of course, that isn't going to be like that for everyone. 

I know for myself, playing a musical instrument is gold. It helps heaps, and my panic was at its worst when I wasn't able to play as much as I wanted. Or yoga. Heh, the pain is bad of course it'd make you forget lots of other problems!

But writing, another so-called hobby of mine, that does the opposite. I get so caught up in wanting every damn word to be perfect that anxiety gets in and suddenly has me by the throat *gulp*. It's not so bad now, but when I think it could get bad, I have to stop writing, and even stop reading so I don't go...bananas. Pain in the butt!

Just offering another angle. Might help someone, hopefully.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2006)

Recent studies have shown that people that suffer from ocd, panic, anxiety may find relief in low carb lifestyle. Because it helps to keep blood sugar levels stable.  When your body's sugar level is stable the body does not produce high levels of adrenaline to compensate. It's something I recently read... and I'm interested in finding a book to read further into this... if anyone has any suggestions... please do tell!


----------



## bondgirlx (Mar 24, 2006)

i have all three so i can relate. I've been medicated for it since i was 14. I'm better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i hear a minor stress reliever is eating a banana the potassium has something in it to make you more relaxed. i also have really bad pms mood swings are just awful for me. so i do a lot of yoga to help relieve myself i also run around with my dog. exercise is the key it always makes me happier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also take lexapro i take wellbutrin as well. They work well for me they also mix well with the concerta i take for A.D.D. lexapro actually made me lose weight i think but the bc i'm on (for irregular periods) made me gain weight. Just take whats best for your body. i don't know if you already do but therapy is a miracle worker for me. it's how i let out all my emotions and after the session i feel better but you have to tell them everything cuz if not it won't work. I also recommend a journal if your not into therapy. anything that works for you.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poisinivii02* 
_i have all three so i can relate. I've been medicated for it since i was 14. I'm better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i hear a minor stress reliever is eating a banana the potassium has something in it to make you more relaxed._

 
Bummer, my stomach gets upset when I eat bananas...even though I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but will definitely look into eating things with more potassium, thanks for the tip.


----------



## tachisme (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm currently dealing with anxiety and PTSD. I've had these issues for about five years now but I've only been receiving some kind of treatment since early October. I'm currently taking Buspar and seeing a therapist, and it does really help a lot, but not 100%. But I don't know where I would be without it, really.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok so I reread a little in text books and figured this much that might explain what I was talking about earlier.

When we eat foods high in sugar or refined carbs (omg more sugar) our bodies make adrenaline in an attempt to regulate blood sugar. This is because of the quick spikes that those types of foods give us... basically the sugar level spikes so quickly that more insulin is created... more than it needs and we end up with low blood sugar levels and then the body produces adrenaline. Adrenaline is a big product of the "flight or fight" response in human bodies. SO basically, adrenaline causes you to be on edge... to be anxious or nervous. At least more than you should be if you stuck to foods with lower glycemic index - that the body has to work on breaking down at a steady rate. 

It's like that feeling you get after eating a big meal... of being calm and happy and content. Basically, having a low carb diet is suppose to help regulate blood sugar throughout the day so you feel that calm more often... instead of your body freaking out about your sugar level and producing adrenaline to compensate. 

I might have made incorrect assumptions... clear it up for me, please! However, a low carb or the right carbs life style is probably healther for a lot of us... and since anti-depressants make ME gain weight... it's not a bad option to try.  I'm glad I went on the South Beach diet now that I know about this.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Medication does help a lot, but I've found despite the cost and how goddamn hard it is, therapy has helped me with some major issues I've had. While it is painful, it's a better long-term solution to meds. And as many of you know, meds have some awful, debilitating side effects. I can't actually work because the side effects are so...harsh. It doesn't help that I'm so small either!_

 
I can definitely relate to this.  At the end of the day, after all of the meds I was on (and after six years I built up quite an impressive med resume), therapy was definitely the best thing for me.  The meds did what they had to do, but they had some really terrible side effects.  On one I'd gain a ton of weight, another I'd lose too much, some made me too tired to get out of bed, lowered my blood pressure, or made me feel kind of emotionally numb to life to the point that those precious few things that did make me happy didn't even phase me anymore, plus all the long term stuff with liver functions which I'll probably always have to keep an eye out for.  I know I needed them, but I wish it didn't have to be as hard on my body as it was.  Therapy is TOUGH but I think it's worth it to work out whatever is going on.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

I totally agree with the whole medication/therapy idea.  Medication is a sometimes necessary evil for the pick me up and the strength and confidence to do something to actually solve it. The only solution is facing the problem and learning to catch your patterns and slowly break it. Right now I'm self therapizing after a few sessions with my psychologists... he told me that most of it was up to me but I could make appts to see him when I felt like I needed it.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Kaliraksha - there's some damn good stuff you've posted there. Low GI food loves me! It's healthier for all people.

The adrenaline thing is also exacerbated by the fact that many newer anti-depressants work on producing noradrenaline, the brain equivalent of adrenaline. I'm not naturally a jumpy person, but every time my med dose goes up, my family have to be a bit less raucous, because everything makes me jump! Soooo embarrassing.

One time, I was sitting next to my cat and he sneezed so loud I jumped. He saw ME jump and then jumped himself. It was hilarious.


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Recent studies have shown that people that suffer from ocd, panic, anxiety may find relief in low carb lifestyle. Because it helps to keep blood sugar levels stable.  When your body's sugar level is stable the body does not produce high levels of adrenaline to compensate. It's something I recently read... and I'm interested in finding a book to read further into this... if anyone has any suggestions... please do tell!_

 

I've been a low carber for two years now (no lectures, please, I'm very safe and eat right, I just cut out refined flour and sugar, etc) and I thought I was crazy for thinking this, but I totally agree!! When I go off my diet, like for my birthday or vacations, I tend to binge a little bit on sugar and bread, and I get mild panic attacks. The up in carbs really throws my body out of whack and makes me very anxious. It's nice to know there's some logic behind that!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had depression for a while....Prozac is my saviour. Avoid alcohol and remember that lipgloss and cupcakes are a cure for everything


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh yay, a low carb lifestyle is helping some people! I'm excited then... and no lectures at all... I have my cheat moment's to my favorite restaurants every few weeks... but slowly it starts not to be worth it. Maybe someday I will cut it out completely... but since I'm trying to make it my way of life then I am not going to berate myself for cheating... because I'm doing this for the rest of my life I can't expect to not cheat at all for the rest of my life... it's moderation. I'm mostly doing it because no matter what size you are... it totally doesn't mean you're healthy. I have some weight too lose, but after that I want to stay healthy. 

Oh and flowerhead, definitely in the mean time... shopping for all my favorite things pulls me through those bad days.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Lipgloss became an addiction right after my breakdown! How else is a gal supposed to look forward to the coming days, I ask you??? And the bonus: it makes your lips look nice! Who can argue with the therapeutic benefits of lipgloss...ah...


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 27, 2006)

deleted


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rank_as* 
_I have inherited depression, and was on Prozac last year. It was only 20mg, as here they don't like to use anything stronger or different if you are under 18.

I am a lot better than I was, but sometimes I have my down days. I did try therapy but as I am a shy, very private person it wasn't for me. 
I tend to become more down during the exam season, and when I have to spend a long time with many people in stressful situations. School has this effect! 

I've learnt to cope and have accepted I'm generally more susceptible to bouts of depression than most people._

 

I can actually to relate to a lot of this when I was in High School. I had a problem with therapy... find someone you like... everyone has a really different approach. The first person I went to was really cold and methodical... apparently good about results though. The second person was just too slow and analytical...  I finally found someone with a good mix. I also asked for suggestions from my Psych professor and she gave me lots of insight she told me who was cold and stern and who was "cuddly"-- it just kind of depends on the style that you like. Also, of course you have to be comfortable with them... the first person I talked to was a little too old school for me... they were intimidating... and were not personal at all...and she was a tiny old woman with a thick accent- what you will find is that they are not all like your first experience... or even first couple of experiences. Also, I didn't want to open up at all at first... but once I did I realized I like it and it was a great release... to talk to someone that didn't have a role in your life or ulterior motives. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 28, 2006)

It took me about half a year to open up but I'm actually really lucky that I found a good therapist first time, and have been seeing her for nearly 7 yrs. I've still got a long way to go, but there were problems I had for years that I was able to work through and are now...in the past. 

So do give it a shot, it's hard but lots of things that are good for us often come at a price.

The shopping around has been more with the medicinal side of the problem.


----------



## Naked Lunch (Apr 23, 2006)

oh baby, i have extreme anxiety, depression, and "overwhelming grief". I was on lexapro for over a year, then switched to paxil about 6months ago, and then to welbutrin. However, i lost my health insurance about two months ago and can't afford my pills so i've been flying solo for a month and it really sucks.


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naked Lunch* 
_oh baby, i have extreme anxiety, depression, and "overwhelming grief". I was on lexapro for over a year, then switched to paxil about 6months ago, and then to welbutrin. However, i lost my health insurance about two months ago and can't afford my pills so i've been flying solo for a month and it really sucks._

 
Wow, that's pretty unfortunate. Is your depression reactive (asking because you mention overwhelming grief)?

I wouldn't be able to survive without my medication, as in I'd most likely get really bad. It's a good thing that most prescription medications here are subsidised by the federal government.


----------



## Tyester (May 5, 2006)

I fought depression for the past 2/3 weeks without any drugs. Usually if you can find something to keep your body and mind busy, you won't sit around dwelling on stressful matters.

Ultimately its all about what you can find to work best for you.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Recent studies have shown that people that suffer from ocd, panic, anxiety may find relief in low carb lifestyle. Because it helps to keep blood sugar levels stable.  When your body's sugar level is stable the body does not produce high levels of adrenaline to compensate. It's something I recently read... and I'm interested in finding a book to read further into this... if anyone has any suggestions... please do tell!_

 

That makes so much sense to me, because my crankiness (anxiety) is due to not eating right and my 9 year old daughter and my younger boys are soooo... unreasonable, cranky - horrible- if their blood sugar gets low.  Somedays at work I just flat get a knot in my stomach thinking I can't take it anymore...  I know that I have tendencies that tend to range on the mildly autistic (aspergers) range...  which has a higher tendency for anxiety and obsessions (hmm I tend to obsess over one thing but I dont' have routines - mac is my current obsession)  My problem whith people  is mainly social phobia.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

after i had my daughter, i became severely depressed. i lost a lot of weight, started drinking a lot and i left my baby's father (it was a really bad relationship)... then i was bouncing back and forth between living with family and friends... i recently got married, and i am happy, but i dont think i ever bounced back completely... i never told anybody how i was feeling, because i was afraid what they would think. but now i regret it. i think if i woulda told somebody i wouldnt have had to live the way i was... and now my main problem is that i cant bring myself to get up in the mornings, i hardly ever feel like doing anything and i have severe anxiety. i get hives just thinking about having to talk to people or go out in public... and i feel like i'm the only one, but i guess i'm not... that's kinda refreshing.


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

queenofdisaster - thank you for sharing your experiences. Being open about things like anxiety and depression takes a lot of courage. In addition, I think it is good to see that we all can identify with each other. I have experienced feelings of intense anxiety as well as depression, along with so many other people I know. Infact, I think I know more people who have been through one or both of these difficult issues. My hope is that more people are able to be open about it. I think when we recognize that we are all feeling the same in some way or another, it makes the blues a little easier to bear. I know one of the worst things for me was thinking I was the only one who ever went through something like this...


----------



## mspixieears (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_and i feel like i'm the only one, but i guess i'm not... that's kinda refreshing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Like wattage, I do so agree. It's intensely lonely but even though it's no fun to hear that someone suffers in a similar manner to you, it does make one feel like less of a freak. At least me


----------



## lovalotz (May 31, 2006)

I tend to have pretty bad stress, which i think I recieved from my mom.
I get frustrated so easily and I overthink the amount of work i need to accomplish. I've had such an enormous level of anxiety that my hands were literally shaking. =(


----------



## LinzBelle (Jun 1, 2006)

I been on medication since I was 8 for epilepsy. The side effects of the meds just turned me upside down and finally cam to a head last year.  I'm now on effexor, trazadone and buspirone.  For depression, insomnia, and anxiety.  Not to mention I have two types of hormonal disorders and a pill for both, then there are the epilepsy meds, then vitamens to combat the vitamins that the meds don't let your body absorb.  Maybe TMI, but just telling you you're not alone. Of the top ten perscibed medications two or three are anti-depressants.  

I stretch out on my excercise ball (i should be doing excercise though lol). 

Chat boards are good for this type of stuff, because talking to family and friends is hard.  They don't know what you are going through, and often get annoyed or don't want to be around you (at least in my experience).

But there is always tomorrow, and hope


----------



## TRES TEAL (Jun 8, 2006)

heres my update ... i am now completely off of the effexor and xanax ... i still have the anxiety tho , everytime i feel an attack coming on , ive learned to tell myself its all in my head and im going to be fine .. ive learned to calm myself down alot , but i still do have bad days , but they are bearable . if things start to go back to the way they were , i will def. get back on the meds, but so far everything is going ok , i know my anxiety disorder will probobally never go away 100% ,  but im just learning how to live with it and be happy . my son is in school now wich gives me a little free time wich i also think has helped alot ... and to every1 else dealing with these things, just remember to keep your head up , and think of the good things in lfe, like makeup , lol, and wut works most for me is keeping myself busy and my mind occupied , then theres no room for the anxiety and bad thoughts to sink in


----------



## Masucci (Jun 8, 2006)

I also suffer from OCD and bouts of depression.  My last bout with depression was in 2000, and I became severely anorexic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That year, for the first time ever, I began taking the lowest form of Zoloft.  It's helped a lot.  

My depression is due to a chemical imbalance, and I was NOT happy when I was asked to try meds.  I hate even taking an aspirin!  But I really had no choice - it was that or who knows what.  I'd lost so much weight - I was a size 1, and STILL losing weight.  I am 5' 7".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am happy with Zoloft.  I'm still on the lowest dose.  I've had no problems, and even though it's not a "cure-all" - it's made me feel a lot better.


----------



## lauren006 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow I am so happy I found this post on here!  I have been having very bad anxiety attacks for a couple years now.  I don't know what brought them on but I do know I feel like they are ruining me life.  I can hardly go anywhere without worrying I will have one.  I have one almost everyday.  Do a lot of people have them that much?  It's not something I can explain to my friends very easily so it sucks flaking out on them and they don't even know why.  Lately I have been pretty depressed too.  I made an app. to see my doctor the other day and she said she wants me to see a therapist first and if that doesn't work then she will put me on something.  I feel like my anxiety attacks and depression are so bad that I really need to be put on something.  It is getting in the way with every part of my life.  Should I go see my doctor again and ask her to put me on something or what??  If anyone has answers to any of my questions please reply!  Thanks.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Honestly, I think I have mild tendancies for all three of them.

I'm pretty certain that I'm depressed in my life right now, I often find myself constantly tearful, on the verge of tears and several other things which I don't really feel like going into. 

Although it's probably not "real" OCD, I'm pretty into hygiene and having things "on me". Like I HATE touching food with my hands, I can't eat food that I have seen someone touching (if I haven't seen it, I don't think about it) and the thought of other people being dirty or touching things that people I don't know have touched... it's strange, makes me go all shivery.

I don't think I suffer from anxiety, but I'm so shy which means I find things like talking to salespeople difficult. I think that's just quiet/shyness though!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 14, 2006)

.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have mild anxiety too- I take lexapro for it, it really helps!

I've always been laid-back about everything, so it was wierd before I started to take the medicine.  I wouldn't worry about stuff, I would just feel anxious all the time.  

Even though many people think that it is bad to rely on medicine, I'm glad I have mine.  For me, it's the same as taking medicine foranything else.  It's like if I took medicine for asthma (which I don't have, just an example), it just helps prevent it. I don't get any side effects (that I know of) from it, so it doesn't bother me that I take it.

 Quote:

  kaliraksha: Recent studies have shown that people that suffer from ocd, panic, anxiety may find relief in low carb lifestyle. Because it helps to keep blood sugar levels stable. When your body's sugar level is stable the body does not produce high levels of adrenaline to compensate. It's something I recently read... and I'm interested in finding a book to read further into this... if anyone has any suggestions... please do tell!  
 
That's really interesting- I have wondered about that myself too!  I really wish that I would eat healthier, but I'm really picky about what I eat.  Maybe one day I will be able to eat more food that doesn't mess w/ my blood sugar too much (I really enjoy bread, pasta, etc).


----------

